# Chrome startet von selbst bei PC Start.



## Thetiga (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi

Ich habe seit ein Paar tagen ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem. Beim start von Windows 10 öffnet sich mein Chrome Browser jedes mal von selbst mit allen zu letzt geöffneten Tabs. Im Autostart ist von Chrome keine Spur. Es wird weder Werbung noch sonst was angezeigt, lediglich die vor dem neustart angeschlossenen Tabs. Ein Virenscan mit dem Windows Defender blieb auch ergebnislos. Was kann das sein? :O


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Ein Virenscan mit dem Windows Defender blieb auch ergebnislos.


den kannst Du in die Tonne klopfen.
Lasse mal das laufen:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware (dauert ein bißchen).

Ansonsten wird Chrome gern mal ungefragt von einigen Programmen mitinstalliert.


----------



## Thetiga (22. Oktober 2017)

Auch die beiden haben nix gefunden


----------



## Scientist (22. Oktober 2017)

Im Autostart oder unter geplante Aufgaben ist auch nichts zu finden?


----------



## Thetiga (22. Oktober 2017)

Im autostart ist sicher nix. bei geplante Aufgaben kommt mir auch nichts verdächtig vor.


----------



## Saguya (23. Oktober 2017)

Zufällig heute ein Update von Chrome gemacht? 
Wenn vers. 62.xxx installiert ist, startet chrome teilweise von selber, habe ich schon bei mir auch gemerkt.


----------



## Thetiga (23. Oktober 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> Zufällig heute ein Update von Chrome gemacht?
> Wenn vers. 62.xxx installiert ist, startet chrome teilweise von selber, habe ich schon bei mir auch gemerkt.



ne hab gerade geschaut war noch die alte... hat sich aber gerade geupdatet ist aber immer noch das selbe problem. was mir auch auffällt ist dass der taskmanager auch mit aufgeht.


----------



## Thetiga (23. Oktober 2017)

ich glaub ich muss mich korrigieren... das ist wahrscheinlich kein chrome problem. er öffnet alle nicht beendeten anwendungen bei jedem start automatisch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Oktober 2017)

Programme und Fenster starten automatisch nach dem Update auf die Windows 10 1709 [Update] | Deskmodder.de


----------



## Thetiga (27. Oktober 2017)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Programme und Fenster starten automatisch nach dem Update auf die Windows 10 1709 [Update] | Deskmodder.de




bei mir war da aber kein haken :O


----------



## Scientist (27. Oktober 2017)

probier mal das:
solip.de iT & Web  >> Blog Archiv   >> Browser offnet MSN Seite bei jedem Login / NCSI abschalten


----------

